# Lionel Grade Crossing with Gates and Flashers



## DJones73 (Dec 6, 2011)

About 2 years ago I decided it was time for me to renew my love for model trains and bought myself a starter set to display around the Christmas tree. Last year I decided to splurge on the Lionel Grade Crossing with Gates and Flashers item# 12062. The first didn't work properly and was able to have it replaced. This worked perfectly all through Christmas and New Year's and carefully placed it back in its box to wait until next year.

Well...today I finally got the train all set up. Unfortunately, the crossing gates do not want to function correctly, one will go up and down, totally opposite of what it should and the other doesn't move at all. The flashers light up correctly but the bell does not shut itself off after the train has passed!!

This is a $160 item and digging through the receipts, I see I bought it 11/25/2011. Over a year ago.  Am I out of luck? Any suggestions on if this can be fixed ?

Reading reviews on Amazon mention that this product is not good and Lionel is working to correct it. However, I see nothing on the site when looking up this product.

My excitement over getting my train up has now turned to utter disappointment.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you sure you have the wires hooked up right?
Nothing is laying on the track anywhere? Maybe?

What kind of track are you using?

$160 bucks  are you nuts?

I will go and take a look at them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fast track I see. 
Let the question sit a while till the gunrunner comes on he might know.


----------



## DJones73 (Dec 6, 2011)

big ed said:


> Fast track I see.
> Let the question sit a while till the gunrunner comes on he might know.


Thanks.

And I guess I must be nuts at that price.  I wish the hobby shop was more honest with me when I asked if it was a reliable product. I figured at the price...it has to be a solid item.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DJones73 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And I guess I must be nuts at that price.  I wish the hobby shop was more honest with me when I asked if it was a reliable product. I figured at the price...it has to be a solid item.


The gunrunner might know. I don't and never had any of that track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the shop charged you the MSRP for that item, here it is at Lionel: Lionel 6-12062 Grade Crossing with Gates & Flashers

I've never had one of these, but from what I read, they're pretty troublesome. I'd stop dealing with the store if they won't assist you, when you pay retail, you deserve customer service!

Here's the Amazon reviews, that's a sample of what folks think of these.

eBay has them for as low as $99 on a Buy it Now: Lionel 6-12062 Grade Crossing with Gates and Flashers


----------



## jgbackes (Feb 25, 2011)

I had the same problem with mine. Make sure both isolators match the markings on the bottom of the crossing. That fixed it for me.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

jgbackes said:


> I had the same problem with mine. Make sure both isolators match the markings on the bottom of the crossing. That fixed it for me.


 
yes, this sounds exectly what the problem is,I was gunna say that but ,jgbackes got in first,LOL.......good luck ! .Mike :thumbsup:


----------

